# Beispiel eines Abzo-Tricks



## Reducal (5 Februar 2008)

So läufts Biz:​Auf eine altbekannte eMailadresse erhielt der Empfänger folgende Nachricht:


> _Von: Manu. G. [mailto:[email protected]???]
> Gesendet: Sonntag, 3. Februar 2008 05:47
> An: Max, Mustermann
> Betreff: Belehrung zur Umweltplakette (Feinstaubplakette)
> ...


Ein Klick auf den Link führt direkt zur Startseite mit dem Anmeldebutton (siehe Bild 1). Klickt man darauf, dann behauptet der Anbieter im nicht sichtbaren Bereich folgendes:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Durch einen Klick auf den den Button "Fahrschulquiz starten" beauftragen Sie Fahrschulquiz.com, eine theoretische Führerscheinprüfung durchzuführen. Dafür werden einmalig 96 Euro berechnet. Loggen Sie sich 2 Monate nicht ein, verfällt Ihr Zugang. Die Kundeninformationen finden Sie >hier<. Sofern Ihre persönlichen Daten bei Fahrschulquiz.com noch nicht bekannt sind, müssen Sie diese auf Aufforderung vollständig und korrekt in ein Anmeldeformular eingeben. Andernfalls stimmen Sie hiermit der Übergabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten zu. Bitte beachten Sie: Mit Klicken auf den Button "Fahrschulquiz starten" wird der Vertrag jetzt geschlossen. Möchten Sie keinen Vertrag schließen, klicken Sie nicht auf den Button "Fahrschulquiz starten".[/FONT]


Das heißt, wer auf den Button klickt kann auf eine Rechnung warten, wenn dem Anbieter neben der eMailadresse auch die echten Daten des eMail-Empfängers bekannt sind. Ist die eMailadresse aber mit irgendwelchen Daten einer anderen existierenden Person verbunden, dann bekommt eben die die Rechnung.

Im zweiten Bild seht ihr eine Montage der kompletten Seite, mit dem nicht sichtbaren aber durch Scrollen erreichbaren Bereich. Sehr schön ist übrigens auch die Lüge in der Spam-Mail - hier wird behauptet, dass sich der Empfänger für den Newsletter angemeldet habe, was natürlich nicht stimmt!

Ob nun für irgend wen überhaupt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, wage ich pauschal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Februar 2008)

Der Anbieter scheint zumindest mit Namen recht neu zu sein:


> *Pactus AG
> *Baselstrasse 47
> CH - 6330 Luzern
> Schweiz


Ist er es aber auch? Zumindest gaukelt er schon mal vor, dass ja eigentlich ein Partner für die Bewerbung des Projektes zuständig sei (siehe am Ende der Startseite):


> Wichtige Information: Diese Webseite (Fahrschul-Pruefung.com wird von einem Affiliate betrieben. Die offizielle URL lautet: h**p://w**.Fahrschulquiz.com/.)



Weil mir Redu vorab den kompletten Sachverhalt zur Kenntnis gegeben hatte, lässt sich auch die eMailadresse des Spam-Empfängers nachvollziehen. Die nämlich wurde vor kurzem erst zum Fabrik-Einkauf genutzt und soll angeblich über den Serverbetreiber IP 69 AG auf mysteriöse Weise dorthin gelangt sein. Nutzer des Datensatzes aus dem Direktmarketing war allerdings ursprünglich die IS Internetservice AG. Und was schreibt da im Nachbarthread einer: 





Jeje schrieb:


> Einig sind wir uns doch darüber, dass Fabrikeinkauf, Führerscheintest.com und seit heute: w*w.fahrschulquiz.c*m ein und dieselben sind.


Hat nun die IS die Daten wieder zurück bekommen oder leben tot geglaubte länger?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Beispiel eines Abzo-Tricks*

In Sachen PACTUS (CONSULTING) AG läuft derzeit eine formale Anfrage an die schweizerische Börsenaufsicht.

Allerdings läuft sie indirekt - und zwar über das Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft

Dabei kommt es leider seit Wochen zu einer Verzögerung, weil beide mit dem Sachverhalt betrauten Beamten im Urlaub sind. Aber der eine von beiden soll angeblich nächste Woche zurück kommen. Mal sehen, ob man ihm dann gleich die ersten Beschwerden Betroffener präsentieren kann. 

Bis dahin sei geraten, nach "schweizer perpetuum mobile" zu googlen, um sich schlau zu machen. Vielleicht muß da jemand bald einen Mantel ausziehen


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... sich schlau zu machen ...


bringt im Ergebnis 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... totgeglaubte leben länger ...


 ... und das Ganze mit einer sehr ähnlichen Masche wie beim Fabrik-Einkauf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Beispiel eines Abzo-Tricks*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und das Ganze mit einer sehr ähnlichen Masche wie beim Fabrik-Einkauf...


...und das endete... mit: _Hausbesuch!_

_dream, dream, dream, dream, dream along..._


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2008)

*Nutzlosprojekte*

Die Dreistigkeit der Anbieter in der hier so stark umsorgten Nutzlosbranche ist schon erstaunlich. Noch vor sieben Tagen sollte der ungerechtfertigt zur Zahlung von 96 € gegängelte Nutzer bluten und gestern schon war das Projekt "off". Dabei schrieb der Anbieter in seinem juristisch unhaltbaren Untertext noch: 





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Loggen Sie sich 2 Monate nicht ein, verfällt Ihr Zugang.[/FONT]


----------



## komm rein (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Beispiel eines Abzo-Tricks*

Liegt wohl daran, dass diese umweltplakette-online.com eime Domain eines Affiliates zum Bewerben von fahrschulquiz.com war.


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Beispiel eines Abzo-Tricks*

Angeblich! Ich wage das aber eher zu bezweifeln, da der "Affiliate" sein eigenes Vertragswerk über das des eigentlichen Anbieters drüber gestülpt hatte. Ein Affiliate soll nur bewerben und Leads kassieren, nicht aber am vermeintlichen Vertragsschluss rumwerkeln können.


----------

